# Bill Hays Tex Classic (aluminum)



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Got my Bill Hays Black Aluminum Tex Shooter Classic, designed originally by Bill Herriman. What a biauty! I already have a copy of Tex's that I made in plywood, so I knew beforehand how it was going to fit my hand -- which is "very nicely". But the weight and balance of this aluminum one is something else, so stable and streamlined to shoot with. I had about an hour to use it this morning and believe me, it's almost hard to miss with this one. If I were a tournament shooter, I think this is what I'd be using.

Now, about the looks, fit, and finish. . .


























Speaks for itself. But can I say, "Just awesome!" One of the coolest slingshots I own.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

wow : O amasing truly amasing !!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am jealous.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

How long did it take to get the slingshot?

RR


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bill Nice bye a TEX classic in aluminium what more could you want! never had ago with one of these till Bill Hays sent it for casting and its a dream to use top marks10/10


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

RedRubber said:


> How long did it take to get the slingshot?
> 
> RR


Hi Red,
I'm not sure but it was inside of a week. If you're thinking of ordering one, you should check with Bill. I think this was the last one in this run?


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, that really is a beautiful slingshot, I'd like to have one.

RR


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

_great looking shooter, _


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I am jealous.


me too!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine came in! It was a quick deal.










I had made a wooden one (Teak) after seeing your aluminum one.

You're right about the feel of that aluminum one, it seems to be just the right hefty feeling.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

RedRubber said:


> Mine came in! It was a quick deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate real nice catapult you got there Tex classic 10 /10


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice Slingshot


----------

